# Star Wars: Mark Hamill bezeichnet Lukes Schicksal als tragisch



## Darkmoon76 (27. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Mark Hamill bezeichnet Lukes Schicksal als tragisch* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Mark Hamill bezeichnet Lukes Schicksal als tragisch*


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Juni 2018)

Ok, ich bin jetzt kein riesen Star Wars Fan, daher fand ich den grumpy Luke ganz amüsant. Diese Art von Lightsaber-Throw kann ich vorher noch von keinem anderen Jedi. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_UQV5tBxOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. Juni 2018)

Ich würde den ganzen Film als tragisch bezeichnen. Siehe auch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECwhB21Pnk


----------



## Wutruus (30. Juni 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich würde den ganzen Film als tragisch bezeichnen. Siehe auch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ECwhB21Pnk



Ich wollte es mir eigentlich verkneifen, ein Youtube-Video zum Thema zu posten^^
Aber nach der Vorlage ziehe ich gerne nach. Folgendes Video fand ich sehr zutreffend:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D81f1M7IwSg


----------

